# Searching for a specific story



## Lupus Pistris (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post at the forums, though I've been at FA for quite a while.  Years back, I read a story on the net that was quite possibly one of the best furry stories I've ever read.  The sad thing is,  I can remember the plot, even the main character's name, but I can't remember the author or title, so I was hoping if I provide as much details of the story as I can, someone has read it and can point me in the right direction.
It starts out with a human U.S. army soldier by the name of Kelly (first or last, don't remember) in more or less contemporary times, he's driving an army supply truck and is somehow transported to an alternate version of earth, where he's in New York state, but everything is medieval; castles, swords, etc. and is inhabited by cougar/cat furs.  He doesn't speak their language but eventually learns it, falls in love, and helps them fight by using modern weaponry against their enemies.  I also remember someone did the artwork for several of the characters and they were amazing pieces.  Anyway, I appreciate your help, and thank you in advance.


----------

